# W: LOTR rulebook/sourebooks/Models H: Cash!



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Howdy all, Im looking to get into LOTR again, and im interested in seeing if anyone has any of the materials they would like to sell, depending on your location and shipping costs, I might even pay shipping!  

Post here or PM me if your interested.


----------

